# Heat Summer League team



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

More interviews here


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Fiz on what he wants from Cole:


> "I don't want him ever thinking he's arrived to a point where he's now being hunted," said Heat assistant Dave Fizdale, who will coach the summer league team. "He has to stay hungry. And he has to play this summer like a guy who did not win a title."
> 
> Fizdale emphasized that Cole will be featured in just about every aspect of the Heat's game plan while in Las Vegas. He hopes to see Cole, the Heat's first-round draft pick in 2011, take more command of the offense by becoming a vocal leader as well as an aggressive playmaker.
> 
> "The offense is in his hands to make the play calls, to make the reads and to really quarterback the team," Fizdale said. "We're breeding Norris a different way. Norris is a hunter. Norris doesn't care about people coming after him, and all that. We're developing him to be an attacker. So he's going out to Vegas with the intent to destroy whoever he plays against."


Link


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Interested in seeing how Cole, Brown, Dozier, Varnado and Pittman go. Hope Dozier and Varnado can show something and fight for some roster spots.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Love that talk from Fiz, but it has me picturing Cole going out with the wrong mindset and playing horribly. I'm hopeful and optimistic, but I bit cautious that he may not look as great as we hope he would in that environment.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

> Ira Winderman ‏@IraHeatBeat
> Heat bring back Mickell Gladness for summer league after Warriors bypass qualifying offer.


..


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Yay.


----------



## Geaux Tigers (Apr 26, 2004)

I hope Varnado makes this roster. I enjoyed watching him at Mississippi State his whole career.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Me too. He's the one I'm pushing for. I might even take him over Pitt if he plays well. At least Jarvis has a discernible NBA skill. Pitt, not so much (ahem...WHITESIDE).


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Heat kick off their summer league schedule against Toronto at 6:30pm ET Sunday on NBAtv.


----------



## UD40 (May 12, 2005)

:cheers:

Perfect tune-up before Breaking Bad at 10!


----------



## Smithian (Apr 3, 2006)

Just a heads up for future reference, I have exclusive rights to own the Jarvis fan club. Joel I sort of have to share with Deezy, but Jarvis is all mine.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Heads up you all. Heat play at 6:30pm ET.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Why are Dozier, Varnado and Hamilton not playing?


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Its what teams do in summer league. Those 3 will play the next game while others playing today will sit.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Lame - they're the whole reason we want to watch this crap!

Cole with 11 in the first half. Pitt struggled a bit.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Heat win 71-59 in an ugly offensive game

13/7/3 for Pittman. Did have 5 fouls in 23 minutes though. He's got to stay out of foul trouble.
Harris led the way with 14
Cole had 13


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

****in' A. I paid little attention to the game at work because I assumed NBATV would replay it overnight like they do with every other game. It appears our game is the only one that won't be replayed.

Any exciting plays?

And Varnado, Dozier, and Hamilton are all hurt. I believe hamstring for Dozier and ab strain for Varnado.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Jace said:


> Any exciting plays?


Nope :laugh:


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Just a good ol', Miami Heat grind-it-out victory, eh? Clearly its the system and not the players. STRIP LEBRON OF HIS MVP.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Anyone know if Dozier, Varnado and Hamilton are playing today?


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Havent seen any of them yet.

Good start for Cole. Pitt as well, but again got in early foul trouble.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

I think I read somewhere that all 3 of them are injured. If so, bye bye chances of making the team.

Putting the pump on the Lakers so far. 33-11 after one.

Cole with 7 and 3 dimes in the first. Pitt with 6 points also. Gladness has 4 and 3.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Cole is playing great. Setting people up everywhere.

50-20 Heat


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Cole is looking really nice. Still see some room for improvement, but he's making good passes ultimately and not turning it over.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

> Shandel Richardson ‏@ShandelRich
> Thus far, Drew Viney easily the most impressive of the non-Big Three (Cole, Harris, Pittman) summer league players


Was gonna post this. 6'8, 3pt range, nice back to the basket game as well. I'm guessing he makes it to training camp.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Wow, 50 pts. Summer League record overall or just Vegas?

And we're missing 3 of our best prospects. Unexpected. Cole was big though.



Jace said:


> And Varnado, Dozier, and Hamilton are all hurt. I believe hamstring for Dozier and ab strain for Varnado.


^

EDIT: All of Summer League it is.


----------



## 29380 (Feb 23, 2009)

The Lakers have the worst Summer League team of All Time.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Pitt disappointing a bit again. I remember when that dude Siler who can't stick with a team outplayed him for us in 2010.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

> Shandel Richardson
> 
> Fizdale on his early impressions of Drew Viney, who is averaging 12 pts in the summer league: "I really like him. He’s representing for the light-skinned brothers."


He's got the Blake Griffin/Klay Thompson thing going on.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

lol @ Fiz - nice. Viney seems like a decent get.

Pitt and Cole playing pretty well so far. Good to see Norris pick up 9 dimes with just the 1 turnover, and scoring efficiently.

Pitt still needs work on defense and not fouling, but offensively he showed improvement near the end of the last season, and has been in double digits in both SL games.

Your boy Whiteside got waived by the Kings too Jace! :laugh:


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

:sheed:

WHOA WHOA WHOA

INVITE HIS ASS TO CAMP!

:champagne:

On a serious note, something must seriously be wrong for him to be waived before summer league even ends. He had some nice looking plays on both ends. I'd honestly like us to at least take a look. Might've been an issue of too many bigs in Sactown.

At least one of Pitt's fouls was a bad call. He does need to still work on his pick-and-roll D, energy bus motor, and maybe some awareness.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

I'd rather bring him in then a Dorsey or Gladness. Could he wind up being Patrick O'Bryant or Ryan Hollins? Sure. But he could also become DeAndre Jordan with a decent faceup game/jumper.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Kings had Hickson and let him go for nothing last season as well. So they're either really confident in their bigs or really overrating them.


----------



## Smithian (Apr 3, 2006)

Jarvis is "out"?

Looks like Jarvis has already made the team and Erik Spoelstra and the staff don't want to expose him to offseason injury.

Good move, Spoelstra/Riley!


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Smithi, the eternal optimist :laugh:

Jarvis, we hardly knew ye


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

I don't see why they wouldn't still get vet camp invites. There's hope yet for JarVar and the gang.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

> jarvis varnado ‏@RealSwat32
> 
> @GigiDatome I wnt be in Vegas until tomorrow had a injury had to take care of. How's it going for u with the national team?


There you have it. We'll see him soon.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

When's the next game?


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Tomorrow vs Golden State.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Yup, next game is at 10:30pm ET against GSW.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

> Shandel Richardson ‏@ShandelRich
> 
> Justin Hamilton was at the Heat's summer league shootaround this morning. Expected to play tonight vs. Golden State.


..


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

No details on Varnado or Dozier?


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

looking forward to watching Ezeli play since we passed on him.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Ezeli has supposedly looked quite nice.

Varnado tweeted on Monday he'd be in Vegas yesterday, not sure if he's ready to play tonight though.

Dozier must still be in Miami hurt.

Made it home from work just in time to get settled and watch some low-quality bball. LET'S GO HEAT!

:joel:


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Just turned it on. Dozier is starting


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Dozier is starting. He and Viney are both at forward.

Seeing Pittman against Ezeli (lowest body fat in the draft) is such a contrast in body types. Wow.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Cole has looked up and down so far.

This Gilder kid seems pretty awful, yet shoots every time he touches the ball.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Viney is looking pretty good again.

Dex making a lot of mistakes. Travel in the post, fell asleep on a rotation, turnover after a rebound trying to Chris Bosh-dribble...

He hears the massive and athletic footsteps of....*whisper* Hassaaaan....


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

**** me, right after I post that Dex loses a rebound he had out of his hands. No poke out. Just Joel Anthony's it out of his hands. Wound up in a thunderous Warriors dunk and quick timeout.

I like Dex's potential a lot, and have seen moments on the court where he looks like he can be good, but there's just so much one step forward, two steps back with him; both in his game and weight. He already looks thicker than at the end of the Finals. Dude said he only drank champagne for two days before getting back in the gym. Not sure about that.

On a positive note, Terrell continues to pass the eye test on both ends, and just received a nice interior pass from the Pittster.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Pittman is doing some nice things now. He used his length/size and athleticism perfectly on a rotation against a Jeremy Tyler drive. (As I type Tyler just finished the same move pretty much over Gladness. Highlight style.) Nice finish off a Cole set up after that.

Dozier had a nice drive and pull up J from about 10 feet. I like the way he looks. Looks like a PF, especially up top, but has the mobility of a SF on the perimeter on both ends. Hasn't done a whole lot of spectacular stuff, but I'm seeing little plays where he's showing his capabilities, mostly on D.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Please waive Gilder. Tonight. He thinks he's JR Smith (notice I didn't go "Kobe" or "Jordan.")

Cole's jumper is still funky.





In fact, if Norris' jump shot were a '70s musician, it would be Bootsy Collins.











Terrel, great steal and no-look pass on the break. Can we just make Jones our "16th man?" Give him warm ups and unis in all 3 colors? Maybe just keep him in a suit, on the "inactive list," and give him one of the courtside seats at the end of the bench.

I love JJ, but he's getting dangerously close to making things awkward.

Beautiful hook by Pitt. KEEP STEPPING FORWARD DEX. Still, he apparently has the worst size-to-quality hand ratio in the league. Lost another rebound out of his hands.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Cole's just not making many good plays tonight. I don't care about numbers one way or another, or whether or not his J is falling, but too often he's coming off the screen with multiple good decisions he can make and making the poor ones. Or making no decision and getting the ball picked from behind by the screened guard.

Alright, I didn't see the first game, so can't judge those calls, but half of the Pittman fouls I've seen these two games are shaky calls. Not sure I'm too worried about his foul problems continuing to be a major issue for him.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Hamilton isn't as clunky and uncoordinated as some might assume. He seems much more willing and able to put it on the floor after a pumpfake than a Doleac, per se. I also see what the Heat are talking about with his motor. Can't see him making the team this year, but he could be an alright guy to have in Europe for a season or two.

Cole made a crazy, off glass, spinning baseline J off the drive. His best attribute might always be his shotmaking within the arc, particularly when his J gets a little less Bootsy.

This Jenkins kid is killing us. HUGE guard. 6-3, 220. All muscle. Early 2006 Dwyane Wade-ian.

Big 3 to tie it late by Harris. S'GO.

Barnes right back. He'll be nice. Much more of an NBA game than college-appropriate.

Down 2. 17.2 seconds. Heat ball. WHO'S GOT ONIONS?

Harris misses a floater, rebound slips out of Hamilton's hands into Viney's who gets fouled. Misses the first FT. He's got Heat DNA.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Had a chance to tie but had to dribble up the court twice with no timeouts after GS FTs. Harris still got a decent look from around half court. Obviously none of that matters. No standout players for us, but still some nice things here and there. Hopefully we unleash JarVar for the next game.


----------



## Smithian (Apr 3, 2006)

I want Moultrie.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

"He wasn't on our board." -Patrick J. Riley

:whoknows:


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

He seems so Heat though


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Havent been watching all of the game, but I like the look of Hamilton again. He looks like a big goof, but he's constant movement and sets good screens. Seems to be everywhere. Aggressive and smart with the ball too.

Dozier has also done a couple of nice things.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Terrel b ballin

EDIT: After this Terrel hit a couple more late baskets and hit some big free throws. The stats finally reflected a good game for him.

Pitt was sat to get a better look at Gladness and Hamilton, who had a clutch late putback. 15/8 but 7 fouls for Justin. If it weren't for his questionable footspeed I'd say he has a chance to be taken on the roster over Gladness, if we were to take an extra young C.

I know it seems like I have a mancrush on Dozier; not yet, but don't sleep on him. Probably not gonna be a massive stat guy: 5/5/3 in 24 minutes is still pretty good for a do it all, athletic defender like him. He took at least 2 charges as well. Clearly he's been inseminated with Heat DNA. I definitely see a little less awkward Shawn Marion-lite in him. Seems like he can play full-time PF, while we've seemed to feature him mostly on the perimeter offensively. He'd definitely make a good running mate at forward for James if we need to cover two athletic forwards or have an extra athlete filling the full-court lanes.

4-12 for Cole, 4ast/2to 32mins.

Never realized how long Alexis Ajinca is. I was baffled by the look of his wingspan and looked it up: 7-9!! That ties the widest I've ever heard of (John Riek - who never made it to the NBA).

So yeah, I want Terrel, Dozier, and a FA big. We only have two spots.

JJ...JJ...

unk:

love you man....but isn't retirement sounding nice?


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Did you watch the game, Jace? If so, how did Hamilton look?


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

It's replaying at 4AM on NBATV, unless they pull the ol' Philly Fakeout on us.

I was caught up in something for the first quarter or so, but caught most of it after that.

I really like what I see from Hamilton. He's decisive with his moves and appears to know his limitations on offense. Crashes the boards very well and seems like one of those players that's just everywhere on defense and off-the-ball despite having what appears to be below-average footspeed. It could just be him getting used to running around in our defense. But the stuff we've heard about his motor and toughness seems to be legit. I think he'd be able to make an impact and hold it down on the court for stretches this season if there were room for him. Didn't get to see him shoot a J, but I know he hit at least one.

But yeah, he seems to have that give it all mentality that we and the Heat brass love, sort of like the Miller Minutes but more controlled. Unless at a distinct physical disadvantage, players like that tend to make a mark on the court one or way or another. The fact that he brings floor spacing too makes him all the more promising. The Doleac comparisons were underselling him. If we can make the Dole Bludger "the best backup Center in the league" (-Shaq) on a less talented team, then I don't see why Justin couldn't play here.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

I fell asleep halfway through the replay, but caught most of what I missed. Terrel looked really good. As did Dozier and Hamilton, who I might even take over Pitt at this early stage. Cole also looked better than the boxscore indicates. He missed at least 3 gimmes at the rim that would normally go down, accomplishing the more difficult task of getting passed multiple defenders to the rim. I love his explosiveness. Not a Westbrookian leaper, but he's definitely explosive on the ground and in his quickness getting off of it. Nice contrast to Mario "Cement Shoes" Chalmers.

T-Minus 5 minutes until the last game. NBATV has it.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Other than a blocked shot and an offensive rebound that bounced right to him, Varnado has looked pretty bad. Can't seem to set a solid screen and hasn't looked good rotating on D. I also thought he'd have a little more energy going after rebounds/looseballs. Too early too judge, but he hasn't impressed me at all these first 2 games.

Pittman hit a faceup J!

Was about to post that my boy Dozier isn't looking amazing either, but he just grabbed a great offensive board and immediately through a behind the back pass to Pitt for an and-1. If you get Pitt an and-1 you threw a good pass. I really like Dozier's skill set/athleticism. BRING HIM ABOARD.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Kyle Weaver is so bad. Give up on the NBA dream guy.

Eh, Varnado really sheet-browning today. Had a great, wide-open look right in front of the rim off a great pass and apparently lost the ball before dunking it. Hopefully he gets his body right and a chance in training camp. Definitely didn't come close to earning a spot here. Obviously he's had less than two games, but he's made a wholly negative impact today.

And whoever first brought up Will Barton needs a sticker. Dude is killing it. So damn smooth.

I have Hamilton 0-3 with the J today.

Dex is having a nice offensive game. Portland is team USA-ing us right now though. Cole not playing doesnt help.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

I'm quite sold on Dozier. Just had a crazy athletic tip in on the break. I won't even look at his stats. He's clearly the kind of player that is meant to play with quality teammates, not Gilders, Weavers, and Saunders. He'd look great with our big boys and more Heat coaching and time to adjust to the NBA.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Pitt with another classic flagrant foul. Looked worse than it was though, it was a play on the ball.

Still seeing some usual problems with him. Uses his hands too much guarding on the perimeter, and they're slow hands.

Not sure how much to take out of this game. Cole and Harris sat, as well as Viney (may have at least earned himself a training camp invite). Varnado was disappointing, though could still be hurting. Pittman showed more for his critics and supporters. Dozier continued to show why he's very intriguing for this roster. Hamilton had a lot of nice moments again hustling to boards and playing decent D, but couldn't hit from outside. Other than that...looking forward to never hearing the names Kyle Weaver and "Whatever" Gilder again.


----------



## Smithian (Apr 3, 2006)

Jace said:


> And whoever first brought up Will Barton needs a sticker. Dude is killing it. So damn smooth


That was your's truly. I was screaming his name from the mountains all season. The guy screams NBA. I knew he would make a ton of teams look stupid.


----------



## Smithian (Apr 3, 2006)

Jace said:


> Other than a blocked shot and an offensive rebound that bounced right to him, Varnado has looked pretty bad. Can't seem to set a solid screen and hasn't looked good rotating on D. I also thought he'd have a little more energy going after rebounds/looseballs. Too early too judge, but he hasn't impressed me at all these first 2 games.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

I'm chalking it up to his strained ab or whatever it was. Bosh says his still isn't 100%. Still, while Heat love guys who play through injury, pretty sure he only hurt himself in the pocket on top of the gut with that performance.


----------

